# More from home - Striking pose



## tropicbreeze (Oct 15, 2012)

This morning I was moving a bit of tarp that had been laying around for a year (or two I can be incredibly slack at times). There was this little fellow coiled up in amongst leaves that had been covered by the tarp. Of course, in typical Childrens style it decided the way out of the situation was straight through me. 

At only 45cms long it made me wonder why it considered tackling a full sized human head on was a good strategy. Looked in really good nick, well fed. Contrary to my usual behaviour with herps I caught it, marked out its length and then released it into a safer area. Under the tarp it must have come very close to getting run over by the tractor. Don't think it would have looked so good after that, or been so feisty.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 15, 2012)

looks like its just about to have a shed 

Cathy


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 16, 2012)

He/she looks well fed.
Nice find


----------



## Deyendran (Oct 16, 2012)

she loks really lovely and yeah maybe she was just really edgey as she looks like she was abot to shed, looks really nice you should have taken her somewhere where should be cared for in captivity


----------



## Stuart (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pics and good find mate.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2012)

Deyendran said:


> ooks really nice you should have taken her somewhere where should be cared for in captivity



erm what ..... :S


nice find !


----------



## damian83 (Oct 16, 2012)

Good find and awesome shots mate


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 16, 2012)

What a stunner! I'm not usually a fan of Childrens (or children for that matter) but that is a nice looking snake
I agree with it's logic, I really don't see how a fully grown human could stand a chance against such a mighty 45cm beast!


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 16, 2012)

Deyendran said:


> she loks really lovely and yeah maybe she was just really edgey as she looks like she was abot to shed, looks really nice you should have taken her somewhere where should be cared for in captivity


umm thats illegal in most parts of australia mate , and where it is legal you have to first obtain the correct licence to do so


----------



## Deyendran (Oct 16, 2012)

lol my bad, there seems to be alot about the rules and regulations that i do not know about


----------



## tropicbreeze (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. Starting shedding but in the very early stages. The eyes were still very clear, it knew exactly where to aim. There's been quite a few shed snake skins around my place over the last couple of months. 

I tend to be a very 'hands-off' type with herps. Did too much of it as a kid, was considered a bit of a horror for bringing snakes home all the time, right from my early teens/pre-teens. Now it's my turn to leave them alone and just enjoy them being around the place. Easier than keeping them captive. Don't have to worry about feeding them, no cleaning out of cages, no checking they're completely healthy. Just don't get to see them at will though. 

Hadn't seen these at home before, although have seen them in the neighbourhood. There's only 3 I've seen here but didn't get a photo, Ollies, Keelback, and a black what looked like a Whipsnake, but it disappeared too fast to see properly.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 17, 2012)

Deyendran said:


> lol my bad, there seems to be alot about the rules and regulations that i do not know about


Dont worry, it comes from living in a different country


----------

